# Information about the Emco Maximat V10 lathe



## packrat (Apr 15, 2019)

A Emco Maximat V10 lathe came up for sale about 60 miles from me, it looks like a nice European  type
lathe with a milling head. My question would be do any of the members here on the HMEM forum have or use 
a Emco Maximat V10 lathe and how do you like them. The last thing I need is one more lathe but it looks like a
interesting lathe to work with and well made...


----------



## Wizard69 (Apr 15, 2019)

Sadly I don't have one but have seen them at auction.   At least I think it was a V10, it is a very impressive, high quality machine compared to my little import 9x20.   At least it looked that way at the auction.   

In any event does somebody with a screen name like "Packrat" really need a reason to buy another lathe?   From one packrat to another I'd say go for it.

By the way I'm actually trying to clean shop and figure out what to keep and what to dispose of.    Talk about a mentally draining chore, never the less I have to do it as I need a less crowded shop and frankly a cleaner shop.


----------



## goldstar31 (Apr 16, 2019)

Lathes co.uk gives a fine write up and I recall one tool maker trading in his Myford Super7B for one. 

What it suggests is where the SiegC4 lathe and vertical mill were copied== and certainly not as well.  I have a Myford Super7B and a Sieg C4 and would get quite exited if a good one was to come along at the right price.

Need I say more?


----------



## josodl1953 (Apr 16, 2019)

Emco is an Austrian company producing high quality machining equipment. I have got the Emco Compact 8 which is not in production anymore but it gives good value for money . Of course the condition of the machine is the decisive factor   whether you buy the machine of not.  Even good machinery  loses its accuracy when ill-maintained.
If it looks OK, I'd give it  a go.

Jos


----------



## Jasonb (Apr 17, 2019)

There is an Emco yahoo group that covers this lathe. I had the smaller geared head Emcomat 8.6 for a number of years and it wa sa good machine

https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/emcoV10lathe/info


----------



## packrat (Apr 17, 2019)

Thanks for all the help, I called about the lathe and it was sold. It went fast someone was looking for a
small lathe and know what it was..I would of liked to look at it but too late...


----------



## Wizard69 (May 4, 2019)

packrat said:


> Thanks for all the help, I called about the lathe and it was sold. It went fast someone was looking for a
> small lathe and know what it was..I would of liked to look at it but too late...



Sad to hear!    This has happened to me so many times.


----------



## goldstar31 (May 5, 2019)

The ability to 'move' when the opportunity presents itself is what makes the difference.

Somebody selling obviously needed the money and somebody had the knowledge and cash. Supply and demand, classic economics.

My wife once bought a house- using my watchmaker's loup on the picture. I bought a house- still with the fluff under the beds before anyone else woke up.  

It's a gamble but life's a gamble.


----------

